# Big Green Egg



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

Wanting to start shopping around for a big green egg. Where are some places in the Houston area that I should look at for a great deal on one? Any leads will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. That is what I want for father's day.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Prices are about the same everywhere. 

I paid 850 for a XL egg


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Get you one if these to go with it! Lol

http://houston.craigslist.org/for/3766503624.html


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Have you looked at some of the other kamado style smoker such as Kamado Joe or Primo? I think for the money there are better options.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Bearing's in Houston sells them, and they have a coupon in their mailer (found at the front door) .... for some money off... cant remember if it's a % or $ amount .... but it's a savings 

BTW
I did the smoker thing last fathers day and love IT !!! but I got the weber


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> Bearing's in Houston sells them, and they have a coupon in their mailer (found at the front door) .... for some money off... cant remember if it's a % or $ amount .... but it's a savings
> 
> BTW
> I did the smoker thing last fathers day and love IT !!! but I got the weber


The coupon is 20% off I believe. Bought my Green Egg at Berrings using the coupon, was as cheap as I could find anywhere else at the time. Also, told them I would take the assembled one off the floor and they said fine, saved me the pain in the butt of having to put it together.


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I will have to check out Berrings when the time comes that I am ready to make my purchase. Any other info, keep it coming


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I have high quality kamados with stainless steel bands and hardware . Pm me your email for a brochure and info. I have a 2cool special for fellow members.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> I have high quality kamados with stainless steel bands and hardware . Pm me your email for a brochure and info. I have a 2cool special for fellow members.


Pm sent


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

On The Hook said:


> I have high quality kamados with stainless steel bands and hardware . Pm me your email for a brochure and info. I have a 2cool special for fellow members.


PM Sent too


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Im pretty sure BGE"s are price protected by manufacturer. All I've seen are exactly the same price.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

jdot7749 said:


> Im pretty sure BGE"s are price protected by manufacturer. All I've seen are exactly the same price.


Just their advertised price.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

I got my BGE at Sweetwater Pool and Patio off of Bissonet. It is a large and I think I paid $649 without the nest. Definitely worth it though.


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

Mike45 said:


> I got my BGE at Sweetwater Pool and Patio off of Bissonet. It is a large and I think I paid $649 without the nest. Definitely worth it though.


do you remember if that was with a discount or the regular price? I know it was mentioned above that Berrings had a 20% coupon. Anything I can save on the Egg means more accessories!!


----------



## Lookinforfish (Jan 7, 2011)

Do a search for an Egg Fest. You can buy the large demo eggs they use for that one day during the egg fest at a discount. I just bought a large a few weeks ago from the egg fest in Athens, TX. Picked it up for 880. Included egg,nest, ash tool, plate setter, bag of charcoal and box of starters. I love my egg. And obviously it was already put together.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

do yourself a favor and get one of these instead of the egg. So glad i went with the keg! Do some research on them....way more durable than the eggs too.

http://www.amazon.com/Broil-King-BKK4000-Charcoal-Convection-Style/dp/B0055XSP54


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

No deals I could find. Just bought my son one for wedding. Try Cryers in Baytown. At least they threw in the nest.


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I decided for my first dome will be a BGE medium size. My buddy just upgraded to a large and has only had the medium for about a year or so, still in excellent shape. Just couldn't say no to the price he is selling it to me for. Should be picking it up this week.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

mark_08 said:


> Well I decided for my first dome will be a BGE medium size. My buddy just upgraded to a large and has only had the medium for about a year or so, still in excellent shape. Just couldn't say no to the price he is selling it to me for. Should be picking it up this week.


Tell him I'll give him $20 more than asking price. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

Picked up my new to me egg. Like mentioned above, my buddy upgraded to the large and only had this one for about a year. I just couldn't pass up on the price. Here is a pic, sorry its not a good one tomorrow after work I will straighten up the dome and tighten up the hinges.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

mark_08 said:


> Picked up my new to me egg. Like mentioned above, my buddy upgraded to the large and only had this one for about a year. I just couldn't pass up on the price. Here is a pic, sorry its not a good one tomorrow after work I will straighten up the dome and tighten up the hinges.
> 
> View attachment 618250


Congrats on the big green egg. Make sure that the top band is tensioned correctly at all times, more than a few have had their lids fall out and break. This happens because the metal band and the ceramic lid expand at different rates creating a loose lid to band fit. The bge does not have a lower retaining lip on the lid as some of the others do.

Once you figure out your air management, you will be able to control your temps and can start turning out great BBQ. Be sure to post some photos of your BBQ.

Again congrats and enjoy!


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

On The Hook said:


> Congrats on the big green egg. Make sure that the top band is tensioned correctly at all times, more than a few have had their lids fall out and break. This happens because the metal band and the ceramic lid expand at different rates creating a loose lid to band fit. The bge does not have a lower retaining lip on the lid as some of the others do.
> 
> Once you figure out your air management, you will be able to control your temps and can start turning out great BBQ. Be sure to post some photos of your BBQ.
> 
> Again congrats and enjoy!


Thanks! I'm looking forward to firing it up this weekend!


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

But they're so dang ugly... lol.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Here is a cheaper way to get a kamado grill. I just got mine and it is working great, there is a ton of info on the net about this grill and you cannot beat the price.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_131712-49769-6719_0__?Ntt=kamado&UserSearch=kamado&productId=3609214&rpp=48


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I just got done grilling stuff hamburgers for my first cook on the egg! They came out awesome!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have had the medium BGE for 12 years, 

word to the wise, don't crack the inner ceramic chimney that holds the wood and the grate on top it's $140 for mine.

best to cook w the bottom vent fairly closed and the top as open as poss. and use some 'skeet or hickory wood chips on the lump charcoal or your food won't taste like much.

and be very careful when you open it w a roaring grease fire.......it will shoot a flame out at you and might make you drop the lid.


----------

